# When do I need to upgrade my intake manifold?



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

Alright so I'm thinking about putting a cam (VRX4) in my car. with this I'll have new headers with catless mids and a cat-back exhaust. Do I need to upgrade my intake manifold or is the stock one good enough? Could I invest my money on another mod for my car?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

No need to upgrade, but a good port job will maximize your gains.


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

ok ty. Im just adding the $ for all the mods and im trying to save as much money as i can until i save some more since i just bought my gto then ill add more mods later but i just wanna get the right mods to be able to cam it


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You definitely want to port the stock LS2 manifold or replace it with a FAST. In its stock form it's a piece of crap


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Porting it will run you $200-300. Getting a FAST will be about $800 shipped if you catch a deal.

It's hard to say what mods are a good choice unless you're doing everything you want all at the same time.


----------

